# Seasonal Staff from Ukraine, Russia and China



## jobofer.ru (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello,
Searching for Employment Opportunities for my many J1 Students this Summer. Let me know if you have a job to offer or know someone that does! Your help is appreciated. I will be looking to place 2-20 students in great positions this summer. Any insight or positions you might have would be great! 
Email me at support@jobofer.org, 
phone: (908) 574 4047, 
phone: (908) 574 4796,
skype: jobofer.ru

Sincerely, Ruslan


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol


----------



## JimW (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a recruiter for a major Bond villain who likes his henchpersons diverse. Candidates must look good in a jumpsuit and not mind dying in droves.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll take half a dozen russians, in many positions


----------



## ddraig (Mar 16, 2012)

aaaaarrrgh exspamtation now as well!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 16, 2012)

Perfect, I need some slaves people to row my Cleopatra style barge up and down the Thames this summer. £1.20 per hour plus all the swans you can catch (but don't tell the Queen)


----------

